# GFI on ARC-FAULT



## Rick18071 (Jan 25, 2010)

Is there anything wrong with having a GFI receptacle on a Arc-fault protected circuit?


----------



## raider1 (Jan 25, 2010)

Re: GFI on ARC-FAULT

Nope, there should be no ill effects when installing a GFCI receptacle on an AFCI protected circuit.

Chris


----------



## dcspector (Jan 25, 2010)

Re: GFI on ARC-FAULT

Nope.....


----------



## dcspector (Jan 25, 2010)

Re: GFI on ARC-FAULT

Sorry Chris we posted purty darn close there partner.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 25, 2010)

Re: GFI on ARC-FAULT



			
				dcspector said:
			
		

> Sorry Chris we posted purty darn close there partner.


No need to be Sorry Greg. 

Chris


----------



## Rick18071 (Jan 25, 2010)

Re: GFI on ARC-FAULT

I don't see the recepables untill they are all ready installed. Is there a way to tell if they are for wet or damp locations after they are installed? I'm looking at a Leviton that is marked "WR" for weather resistant and I am wondering if all brands use this.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 26, 2010)

Re: GFI on ARC-FAULT

Yes, all weather resistant receptacles that I have seen are marked to indicated that they are weather resistant.

Chris


----------



## Mule (Jan 26, 2010)

Re: GFI on ARC-FAULT

Here ya go!


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 26, 2010)

Re: GFI on ARC-FAULT



			
				Mule said:
			
		

> Here ya go!


No.  "WR" stands for _White Receptacle_!  :lol:


----------



## raider1 (Jan 26, 2010)

Re: GFI on ARC-FAULT



			
				480sparky said:
			
		

> Mule said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Here ya go!


No.  "WR" stands for _White Receptacle_!  :lol:

I thought it stood for _Wrong Receptacle_. :mrgreen:

Chris


----------

